# Coming Up Empty Handed for Insurance



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

OK Florida.... I've called a few brokers and no one will cover ride share. Called Liberty mutual too. Who provides coverage? Surely someone has it... Right? Is everyone driving illegally? I just can't continue to do that. Give me some ideas please....

Who do I call?

Thank you,

Liza


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Call Metromile and see if they have any plans to come to your state. I would think if California goes well for them they will expand elsewhere at a quicker pace. Who knows perhaps they tell you it is on the way. Good luck.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I call BS on this poster.

To the forum: will Somebody on this forum kindly explain to me why this particular poster is being treated with kid gloves when you routinely nail to the wall posters far more in need of help than this one?

To "I am an insurance professional" poster

You mean you started driving even after you talked to your "girls" in insurance?

... And you claim you are an insurance professional?

... And you were treated exceedingly courteously by the people on this forum who answered your mind numbingly stupid questions because you were too lazy to read through these threads ...

... And after having absolutly everything explained to you, spoon fed to you, you made the idiotic decision to go on the road driving without proper insurance ?

And now you've decided to appeal to all of Florida to help you solve a problem that you created for yourself after "extensive research".

You are the biggest bullshitter I've seen on this forum, and that is saying a lot.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I call BS on this poster.
> 
> To the forum: will Somebody on this forum kindly explain to me why this particular poster is being treated with kid gloves when you routinely nail to the wall posters far more in need of help than this one?
> 
> ...


POST # 3 /Sacto Burbs: Bison is "in
tears" from
Chortling Uncontrollably.

"Ladies: Grab your purses. It's a "catfight".


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /Sacto Burbs: Bison is "in
> tears" from
> Chortling Uncontrollably.
> 
> "Ladies: Grab your purses. It's a "catfight".


Actually, while at dinner a broker called me and he will call me tomorrow with a quote. Don't know if it is affordable, we will see.

I will share what I find out as I'm sure others will benefit. Thanks


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd sure like some peace of mind insurance. This whole debacle is nerve racking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

KrazyKlownz said:


> I'd sure like some peace of mind insurance. This whole debacle is nerve racking.


The broker called and said the cost to properly insure in 2800 to 4000. For me not cost effective to drive part time.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If it would be the lower cost of the scale $2,800 per year, minus what you paying now. I would say it IS cost effective.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

Name of broker, Brooks Bullington, Bullington Insurance Group, Tampa.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

That is not the case and you are right Orl, my current insurance premium for full coverage is 1000. That would go away, the 2800 is for Sedan Coverage, Liability. Then to add comp and collision is another 1200. And he said it doesn't make sense to do this with my new car, he said to make it profitable I would need to drive 50,000 miles a year. Which will not happen. He said if I did this full time had an older car with no loan on the vehicle it would work out to my advantage. I am bummed because I really wanted to do this as I love it. 


Thanks


----------



## HappyDriver (Mar 10, 2015)

My 2 cents:

If you're netting an average of $15/hr ($100/day more or less), that $2,800 commercial insurance quote would eat another 20% of what Uber drivers take home. No different from driving a taxi except for the extra income that taxis take from tips.

To make more profit, Uber drivers are risking having a gap coverage and getting dropped by their carriers. Uber needs to address this since its limiting the quality of drivers who want to go out on the road. The optional rideshare coverage (currently on debate) to the driver's private insurance would help since it won't be too costly and would give Uber drivers a little extra to take home. But again, you can always get commercial insurance.

Thanks to Uncle Sam who happens to encourage small business enterprise and entrepreneurs, independent drivers can make up for the missed tips during tax season. You get to file for business fees, expenses and mileage that used to be exclusive to taxi operators.

I think Uber really just gives you the chance to run your own business that doesn't pay any higher if you were driving for a taxi. So if you want to engage in a venture with a small amount of capital, try Uber. It may not pay for your mortgage and you get less daily pay to taxi drivers, but you get to do it in your time, it's additional income, and the riders love it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /Sacto Burbs: Bison is "in
> tears" from
> Chortling Uncontrollably.
> 
> "Ladies: Grab your purses. It's a "catfight".


 did someone say CATFIGHT!!!! YEESSSS


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I call BS on this poster.
> 
> To the forum: will Somebody on this forum kindly explain to me why this particular poster is being treated with kid gloves when you routinely nail to the wall posters far more in need of help than this one?
> 
> ...


ROWR!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

HappyDriver said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> If you're netting an average of $15/hr ($100/day more or less), that $2,800 commercial insurance quote would eat another 20% of what Uber drivers take home. No different from driving a taxi except for the extra income that taxis take from tips.
> 
> ...


Thank you and you are so right. We are on the same page.


----------

